# anyway to get a facbook video over here?



## smokin_6.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

try copying and pasting it on youtube then put it on here?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont think you can... You just have the ability to use whats supported by AME, which is pretty much all the major video hosting sites. Just copy & paste in the url & it will auto embed the video. Youtube, Photobucket, Viemo, etc...

You can however, post a link to the video, but depending on how you have your security set, only your friends might be able to see it.


----------

